# Exchange 2010 to 2013 Upgrade



## turnbulldst (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

We are looking to upgrade to Exchange 2013 in the near future. We currently have an Exchange 2010 environment running on Windows Sever 2008 R2 Standard and are planning to purchase a new server to install Exchange 2013 in a Windows Server 2012 environment. There is plenty of tutorials online and this seems to be straight forward enough to do. The thing is our current Exchange 2010 server is installed on one of our domain controllers, i understand that this is not recommended. Does anyone have any experience of upgrading to Exchange 2013 in an environment like this. Or have any ideas of problems this could cause?
We are a relatively small organisation off less than 100 employees. 

Thanks

David


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It shouldn`t make any difference when migrating from Exchange 2010 to Exchange 2013. 
2013 is quite different from 2010 so I would read up on the differences. Also, make sure Exchange 2010 SP3 is installed on your existing 2010 setup before migrating to 2013.


----------



## turnbulldst (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Yes I have noticed it is quite a bit different. I am going to have a play around with it in Hyper-V before I let loose on the live system.


----------

